# Aerating substrate.



## Texan78 (Nov 17, 2013)

I have been kicking around this idea for a couple days and as I get closer to starting this new build and wanted to see what everyone else thinks. I am using Aquasoil Amazonia and was thinking about burying some air stones at the back under the substrate that will come on at night or just when I need it. So I am curious, would doing this disturb the substrate having air below it? It won't be a lot to blow it around but wasn't sure if there was any repercussions from doing this. Like I said, just kicking around the idea. If I am going to do it this would be a good time while the tank is empty so I can hide it. 

-Thanks


----------



## lochaber (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm not sure there would be any benefit...

Depending on the specifics, you may just get bubbles drifting up twixt the substrate particles, or you may end up with little mini-volcanoes where the bubbles actually relocate the substrate particles.

If you were using a heavier substrate, like gravel, I don't think there would be much risk of the air bubbles moving the substrate particles. However, with smaller/less dense substrates, I think this is more of an issue.

What's your reasoning for this? Do you specifically want to aerate your substrate, or are you just trying for ways of hiding airline/airstones?

If you are just trying to hide them, I'd look to either carefully placing airstones behind hardscape, or possibly even drilling into the hardscape and mounting them directly onto it. (running the tubing under the substrate wouldn't cause any issues as far as I can imagine). 

Or try and find an airstone that matches your substrate close enough to pass casual inspection, and leave it at substrate level.


----------



## Texan78 (Nov 17, 2013)

Mainly just trying to hide the airline/airstone. It came up the other day when we lost power for 14 1/2 hrs from the ice storm my wife and I needed to put something in but we both wanted it to be hidden. So I was kicking around that idea but wasn't sure if it would cause any issues with the substrate. Hiding it like this would allow to hide the airstone and tubing and be able to turn the air pump on if the CO2 got to be to much one day and if we ever lost power for some unreason that drained the UPS or killed the generator like this past weekend we would have a line to hook a battery operated pump. Another reason just for looks. We both like that natural looking bubbles rising from the ground look too. Wasn't sure if this would disturb the substrate or if the bubbles would even get through. It would be very low pressure.


----------



## lochaber (Jan 23, 2012)

If it's just hiding it, I think that should be fine, just don't bother burying it.

Route the air tubing through the substrate to hide it, and have the airstones (preferably some type that sorta color matches the substrate or something) right at or slightly below substrate surface level, and just leave a little hollow for them. It should help keep them inconspicuous.

Just lay them at substrate level, or maybe dig a special pocket/crater for them, or hide them behind a slight ridge. I think that should work fine, and I can't really think of any problems that would come up. (maybe someone else can, I'm not doing my best thinking today...)


----------



## Texan78 (Nov 17, 2013)

lochaber said:


> right at or slightly below substrate surface level


That is kind of what I had in mind. Putting them on the back glass just below the substrate. So there would be substrate below and just a little above but just enough to cover it. I am using ADA aquasoil so the airstone would stick out above it if it wasn't covered. If anything I was thinking it would be helpful in a sense the roots would take in some of it. Not sure if that really has any bearing on it or not. In theory it sounds good though. LoL


----------



## aquabruce (May 10, 2012)

I tried putting an air hose under the substrate one time. After a while it pushed up through the substrate and wouldn't stay down. The line has air in it so it wants to rise up and float. So then you're stuck trying to use suction cups which look uglier than tubing.

Maybe if you tried rigid tubing with an elbow it would stay down.


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

No.


----------



## Texan78 (Nov 17, 2013)

These are the ones I was going to use since I have some new ones laying around that I have never used. They have suction cups so I figured I could stick them to the back wall just below the substrate and they would be covered by the substrate so you shouldn't see them.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

This is a bad idea, very bad.

ADA aqua soil will make a massive mess, all the fines will enter and stay in the water column. Over time, the ADA As breaks down and you get more fines, you'll end up with this:


----------



## Texan78 (Nov 17, 2013)

That happened from an airstone?


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Texan78 said:


> That happened from an airstone?


Nope, something even less, I just pulled up some plants. Adding an airstone will keep the fines looking like the tank above.
I was very careful when I pulled the plants up, went slow etc. I redo things a fair amount in such tanks. So I've learned to be real careful, but..........
An air stone running through the soil and clay sediment is a bad idea. 

I tried it years ago with Kitty litter, disaster.
Used a RFUG grid, I still have it out in the garage.
Must be 15-20 years old.
Works well with plain sand or inert sediment though.
But, not sure you get any benefits really.


I'd consider a wet/dry filter/sump etc if you feel you need more O2 or more/better circulation for the fish.


----------



## Texan78 (Nov 17, 2013)

Well crap! That hurt my feeling. 

I really don't need O2, just thought it wouldn't be a bad idea to have in case I ever needed it one day like for a power outage but in the mean time try to hide it. Certainly isn't worth having my tank looking like a whale with a bad case of diarrhea had it's way with it.


----------

